

The idempotence monad for adding fault-tolerance to distributed applications - mad44
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2013/04/fault-tolerance-via-idempotence-paper.html

======
profquail
Direct link to the paper:

[https://research.microsoft.com/pubs/173885/popl38-ramalingam...](https://research.microsoft.com/pubs/173885/popl38-ramalingam.pdf)

